# Abu reel exploded diagrams?



## tidebow67 (Feb 18, 2010)

Is there an I-net site that provides these? My son decided to "customize" a few of my reels (4600C3, 4600C and a 5500C) and needless to say, they are messed up like a run-over dog! Any info will help. 

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Try these sites, I think you should find what you need on one of them.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>http://www.abugarcia.com/product_schematic.php<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>http://www.mikesreelrepair.com/schematics/thumbnails.php?album=27<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o>


----------

